# Beach home for rent



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We are starting to take reservations for our beach house. If you have anyone coming to town for vacation please keep me in mind. Any forum members are welcome to come see it in person. Here is the VRBO listing. Thanks for looking.

Private Homes Vacation Rental - VRBO 348212 - 3 BR Pensacola Beach House in FL, Pensacola Beach Sunshine


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW, that is a beautiful house!!!


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

We have some some family coming into town for 2 weeks in the middle of may that are looking for gulfside. I would like a price for a full 2 weeks. I looked at the website, and pics saw the price but was not sure if the price per week was for the month of may. Beautiful house and is exactly what we are looking for.

Thanks, Kelly


Priceless Fishing Charters
Capt. Kyle Price
850-341-0627


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for considering my rental. Annie handles all of the bookings . the house is really nice and I know they will enjoy it. Give her A call @ 850-525-9008


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I don' like it. Why would I pay o rent it, I'll jus come sleep there anytime I want.

seriously though, anybody thinkin about it, this is a party pad.REALLY nice house!


----------

